# edit or deleting messages



## 85zenki (Apr 13, 2010)

I respond to a reply, but then I try to edit it , and do not know how to do it, anyone can help me out?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi,

It depends which forum you're in. In the majority of the forums (Marketplace forums being the exception) you can edit your posts but not delete them.
At the bottom right of your post next to the rply button, there should be a button that says "Edit Post" - If the Edit Post button isn't there, that's because you are not allowed to edit your posts there.
If you believe there is an error and that should should be able to edit your post in a given forum, please PM a forum admin providing the forum name where you can't edit and he/she will have a look and remediate if necessary.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

kcp said:


> It depends which forum you're in. In the majority of the forums (Marketplace forums being the exception) you can edit your posts but not delete them.
> At the bottom right of your post next to the rply button, there should be a button that says "Edit Post" - If the Edit Post button isn't there, that's because you are not allowed to edit your posts there.


But in some forums you can actually delete the post as well.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> But in some forums you can actually delete the post as well.


I know there are some glitches out there. I fix them whenever I stumble on a user who has deleted his post.

It would be appreciated if people that have the ability to delete posts come forward and tell us in what part of the forum they can delete posts so that we can correct the problem.


----------



## RandyMolson (Jul 10, 2010)

It does not seem right to prevent users from editing posts on any forum. People need to be able to go back and correct grammar, correct unintentional misstatements, tone down knee-jerk responses, etc. That's just simple forum courtesy that shouldn't be messed with, IMO.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

RandyMolson said:


> It does not seem right to prevent users from editing posts on any forum.


"For sale" listings should not be editable. In the case of a dispute, original descriptions must be seen or the whole system is open to abuse.

e.g. someone could sell a horn described as "not relacquered" horn, send a relac to the buyer and then edit out the word "not".

For the same reason ebay only allow _additions_ to listings (rather than edits) once an auction has started.


----------



## RandyMolson (Jul 10, 2010)

Pete Thomas said:


> "For sale" listings should not be editable.


Of course. That is totally correct.

The way I browse this site, I don't really pay attention to what subforum I am in. The thread that I couldn't edit was in the FS forum, but wasn't actually an ad. Thus my confusion. All is well. :mrgreen:


----------

